# To shave or not to shave that is the question



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

So gang, I'm in the deep south. I have my pygmy doeling and a hybrid pygmy/nigi cross buckling.

The doeling's fur isnt two long but its still normal for a pygmy, however my buckling is like a shag rug. During the summer do you all trim down the coats or let nature take its course? I was thinking of shaving an inch or so off of him and an half inch off of her.

Thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Either is fine.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't think shaving them actually keeps them any cooler, and if they have white patches on them, just increases the risk of them getting sunburned. 
That said, I do shave, for show purposes, and either a really close clip or a longer one be fine.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Ah awesome gang thanks!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I have to disagree with the statement that shaving doesn't make them cooler. I have pack and harness goats, and heat can really take a toll when they have thick coats. I usually shave my working goats every summer, but I never shave them down to the skin. I generally use a 1/2" clipper guard which leaves enough hair to protect from flies and sunburn, but takes enough off to help keep them cool. There is a significant difference in the amount of panting my boys do while pulling a wagon the day before I shave vs. the day after, so I know it makes a difference.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

You know Damfino mine will pant now when I run them for exercise. But around here seeing temps in 92-95 range is common. Clyde has pink skin so I dont want him to sun burn but I think im going to take your advice and try to clean about half inch off of him.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Most of my goats have lots of "chrome" and we don't have problems with sunburn unless I shave closer than about 3/8".


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I shave for comfort as well. Mine are alot cooler. I don't clip down to the skin either, they seem to appreciate it.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Damfino said:


> I have to disagree with the statement that shaving doesn't make them cooler. I have pack and harness goats, and heat can really take a toll when they have thick coats. I usually shave my working goats every summer, but I never shave them down to the skin. I generally use a 1/2" clipper guard which leaves enough hair to protect from flies and sunburn, but takes enough off to help keep them cool. There is a significant difference in the amount of panting my boys do while pulling a wagon the day before I shave vs. the day after, so I know it makes a difference.


Working goats are probably different than my lazy goats that eat, drink, and produce milk for a living. It's just in my experience I haven't noticed a difference in shaved vs. unshaved, and we have both every year.



MadCatX said:


> You know Damfino mine will pant now when I run them for exercise. But around here seeing temps in 92-95 range is common. Clyde has pink skin so I dont want him to sun burn but I think im going to take your advice and try to clean about half inch off of him.


I should clarify that it's only when you do a show clip, less than an 1/8 inch shave, that sunburn becomes a problem.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Personally, I don't shave. I will trim the fur, shave the udder, and shave around the penis but not a full body shave. I groom dogs and I see people shave double coated dogs like German shepherds and labs. Then they're upset when the yellow labs get sunburnt, the undercoat doesn't grow back, the overcoat grows back patchy or dammaged, etc..

My doeling was shaved before I got her and her coat is so obviously different than her brother's and her baby photos. It's frizzy and still hasn't grown back in all the way (7 months later). I prefer to give them a good brushing with a curry comb, then slicker brush to get all that undercoat out. I also provide plenty of water and shade and don't make them work when it's over 80°F. 

I can see someone keeping their goats at a #5 or even a #7, especially if they aren't going to let the coat grow back. I see a lot of goat people shave a #10 against the grain. Shaving against the grain is basically shaving with the grain, 2 blade sizes up. A #10 against the grain is a #30! That's pretty much just skin, I don't get that at all. I don't see why judges would want to see down to the goats' skin when they could still see the body shape at a #7F AND they could see the condition of her coat, which is an excellent indicator of diet and vitamin and mineral deficiencies.

Disclaimer: I don't show my goats and I like the way they look with their natural coats. Just MHO.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

> I don't see why judges would want to see down to the goats' skin when they could still see the body shape at a #7F AND they could see the condition of her coat, which is an excellent indicator of diet and vitamin and mineral deficiencies.


I totally agree with this. I do show my goats, but I never shave down to where you can see the skin. I did that the first year and learned my lesson when all my girls got sunburned! Besides, I hate the bristly feel of a shaved goat. I like my goats sleek and soft, and if I don't shave too short they are still quite pet-able. I don't shave tails either. I hate the paintbrush look, and I feel that the tail is important for protecting the girls' sensitive privates. I refuse to shave a nice beard either. I love my bearded ladies, so I'll shampoo, comb, and neaten up the edges, but I won't shave the beard unless it's thin and scraggly or hopelessly stained.

I do think shaving the coat down is a good way to get rid of the leftover winter cruft, which sometimes takes longer to shed out naturally than I like. By the time it gets hot enough to shave, the goats have already lost their undercoats so I'm mostly trimming off the dried out old guard hairs.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I shave Diesel every summer, he has thick, longer almost a coarse husky thick hair even when his winter wool is curried off, and on top of that, he is black, after a shave he acts like a happy bouncy kid! (he is the laziest goat! but still bounces only after a shave) I two LOVE the beards,and wont shave the tail. I dont show


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We shaved our buck recently. It gets hot here in Texas. I don't shave to the bare skin. A bit longer. It kept him cooler for sure. He also had been really sick before that, so his hair was very course and dry. We had beefed up his nutrients as he healed and his coat grew back so soft and shiny. He's going to need a shave again maybe next month. It's still not too long at the moment. We will probably give our girls a good shave after they kid. They aren't long haired but I figure it will let some fresh soft hair come in. Again, they wont be done to the skin.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Everyone I know uses a #10 with the grain except on the udder, ears, and whiskers.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

spidy1 said:


> I shave Diesel every summer... after a shave he acts like a happy bouncy kid! (he is the laziest goat! but still bounces only after a shave)


I have also seen goats bounce and prance after a shave! It's like they just feel so goo-ood.


----------

